# Help Hi Ho Name His Reo



## Rob Fisher

As some of you know our esteemed mate Hi Ho (aka @Silver) will be joining the Reonauts real soon so this thread is to help him name this gorgeous beauty when she arrives.

So to kick it off here are some hot tarts that have silver hair or at least wearing something silver.

First off is Amanda Seyfried



Ashlee Simpson



Chloe Moretz



Emmylou Harris


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next four...

There are two shots of Hedi Klum because of the nice Silver dress and the awesome silver shoes!






Kate Moss



Lara Stone


----------



## Rob Fisher

And the last four...

Morgan Fairchild



Nadine Leopold



Rachel McAdams



Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favorite names for the REO will be in order...

1. Nadine
2. Lara
3. Rachel


----------



## ET

well since you keep on calling him silver, what about tonto or trigger?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jibbz786

@RobFisher you really onto the blondes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Next four...
> 
> There are two shots of Hedi Klum because of the nice Silver dress and the awesome silver shoes!








Those shoes are awesome, my vote is Heidi


----------



## Die Kriek

denizenx said:


> well since you keep on calling him silver, what about tonto or trigger?




+1 for Tonto

I think Oom Rob just wanted an excuse to post pictures of pretty ladies 





Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Lol Rob, thanks for the posts and for all the pictures
You now really have given me something to consider carefully. 
Wow, the pressure is on. Ha ha


----------



## Derick

How about pippie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

denizenx said:


> well since you keep on calling him silver, what about tonto or trigger?



We thought about that but he would really prefer to put something like a Heidi to his lips rather than a Tonto!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rex_Bael

What about Calamity Jane or Annie Oakly then?



Jane Russel as Calamity Jane



Barbara Stanwyck as Annie Oakly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rex_Bael said:


> What about Calamity Jane or Annie Oakly then?
> 
> View attachment 4706
> 
> Jane Russel as Calamity Jane
> 
> View attachment 4707
> 
> Barbara Stanwyck as Annie Oakly



Silver Jane - nice ring to it, especially if you pronounce it like "_silver ja-ne_"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

I was thinking Kayden,

Kayden Kross the PronStar as Silver is the kinda gentleman that likes some good old fashioned erotica on quite sunday afternoon

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Big LOL - you guys have really got me in stitches
I can't believe it.

Thanks for all the posts - so much to consider now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> We thought about that but he would really prefer to put something like a Heidi to his lips rather than a Tonto!



rofl


----------



## Riaz

kayden it is!!!


----------



## Die Kriek

Riaz said:


> kayden it is!!!


Ignoring (or accepting, whatever your preference may be) the origin of the name, Kayden is actually a very good one!


----------



## johan

All the members with an eye for a "mooi poppie" suddenly chime in here, obviously I had to as well.


----------



## crack2483

Just for name sake you know

Silvia Dimitrova 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

this thread has suddenly become NSFW LOL


----------



## johan

ROFL "Ja-well" just for name sake @crack2483

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Guys please be careful as to what you post on the forum, the last image posted I suspect was deemed as NSFW and my firewall at work blocked it..

Had to proxy through other servers just to make this post.


----------



## devdev

Your firewall must be very conservative

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

devdev said:


> Your firewall must be very conservative


You have no idea dude.. I was like w-t-flip when I got blocked..


----------



## Spiri

Don't forget about the legendary Marilyn Monroe 
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Geez those eyes just hypnotize me into yello!


----------



## Derick

BhavZ said:


> Guys please be careful as to what you post on the forum, the last image posted I suspect was deemed as NSFW and my firewall at work blocked it..
> 
> Had to proxy through other servers just to make this post.


Yep - I have to agree here - I'm in an open cubicle area and anybody can see my screen - it will not go down well if I get caught watching NSFW pics at work - if this continues I will have to refrain from checking the forum at work - please post NSFW stuff to the thread intended for it


----------



## Andre

Have moved this to the "Off Topic & Just For LOLs" section. Please try and keep these sort of pictures and threads to this section.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## crack2483

Apologies. Sorry

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> Apologies. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No problems, we are all learning as we get going. Anyhow, you did not start this - some other oom did!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

